# Any T-bolt owners here?



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

I would like to know what you think of the T and to know if bolt comes out the back for cleaning or not. I will assume it does, but not sure.

The reason I ask is I just ordered a new T-bolt for $547 OTD and waiting it to arrive next week, and would like to hear some comments from owners.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 13, 2008)

If they work like the older T-Bolts, it does. My Dad used to lock the bolt up with the ammo. Mine has a 3x9 Bushnell on it and is incredibly accurate. You'l have fun. My Dad used it to kill rabbits to eat almost 40 yeas ago.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I had an older Tbolt 22 and it was smooth. I could cycle the bolt with my thumb quickly and be ready for the next shot. It was a straight shooter and with a scope I could hit whatever the crosshairs were on. I couldn't figure out why is kept showing little rust spots near the stock and now I know I had a Salt Gun. Well it was later stolen from my house but it was great. 
But I noticed the newer ones that came out later for a much higher price, they didn't have the bolt smoothness in cycling a new round. Maybe with a couple of boxes shot it will loosen up. I later purchased an automatic Browning (Japan) and it is nice also.
J


----------

